# well logging & formation evaluation



## م.أبويوسف (12 أبريل 2009)

It was really very good to see some topics about well logging & formation evaluation. This PE division is very important for all other related subsurface & surface Engineers. Although the name “PETROPHYSICIST” came to exit in the early 1950s by Archie, it was known before as well log analysis. The First recorded log was an electrical typed log in 1927 by Schlumberger brorther in France & it was known as wireline electrical coring. Since then, wire-line logging has gone through enormous improvement & changes. Since I’m a Petrophysicist working in a NOC, often I see that the value of Petrophysicist & well log analysis is under-estimated & even sometimes it is treated as extra information to complete the well. Some Oil company they don’t even have a well-log analysis, they relay on Geologists for open hole log & on completion engineer & production technologist for cased hole logs. Off course they can interpret the data as receive from the services provider to some extent, but before that someone need to insure that data is good & can be used qualitatively or quantitvely. The life cycle of gathering well log data can be summarized in the following items;
-	defying the lack of data & uncertainly to be covered
-	logging program, tool selection (hole information, well TD, mud & mud type,)
-	Logging operation 
-	QC-QA data
-	Quick-look interpretation 
-	Details Interpretation of recorded log.
-	Archiving the data
Each of the above process is not a direct process, it may involve a pre-preparation & involving other discipline included the driller or well engineer.
At last, it is an integrated piece of work that needs the integrated of all discipline. 
In the coming writing, I’ll touch the aspect of well logging starting with very basic type of log & I’d like other members to participate so we can build up very comprehensive information about well-logging based on knowledge & experience.​


----------



## ahmed_rashed (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااا الى كل من ساعد على الخير والامان


----------



## amr elsharqawy (6 أبريل 2010)

nnno


----------

